# OpenVPN und RemoteDesktop



## Lil-rich (24. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein merkwürdiges Problem, an dem ich momentan irgendwie nicht weiterkomme... Erstmal eine kurze Erklärung zur Struktur.

Auf der einen Seite (Netz1) haben wir ein Active-Directory Netzwerk mit einem Domänencontroller sowie etwa 10 Clients. Außerdem ist ein extra mini-server als Hardware-Firewall sowie gleichzeitig Modem als Gateway zum Internet konfiguriert. Dieser mini-Server ist gleichzeitig der Endpunkt für die VPN-Verbindung.

Nun habe ich zuhause meinen Rechner, mit dem ich per OpenVPN eine Verbindung (Roadwarrior, also Client-to-Network) herstelle. Das scheint soweit alles zu funktionieren. Ich kann den Server anpingen (192.168.0.1) sowie auch erfolgreich die RDP-Verbindung initiieren. Das Problem taucht aber nun bei den Clients auf. Diese starte ich per WOL vom Server aus über ein Webinterface. Nun kann ich die Clients aber weder anpingen noch die RDP-Verbindung aufbauen von Zuhause. Über den Server funktioniert dies allerdings wunderbar.
Und nun der witzigste Part: Ich kann von besagten Clients aus rückwärts auf meinen Rechner zuhause zugreifen! Sprich Ping und RDP sind möglich, aber eben nur aus dem AD-Netz heraus!

Was mich stutzig macht:
- Ping/RDP ins Netz1 grundsätzlich möglich -> mini-Server lässt Verbindung zum DC zu, da wird wohl nichts geblockt
- Ping/RDP vom DC zu Clients möglich
- kein Ping/RDP zu Clients möglich, ABER von Clients zu entferntem Rechner schon?!

Meine Frage:
Wo kann hier der Fehler liegen? Wie finde ich am besten die Stelle an der es hakt?
Firewalls sind natürlich zuhause und auf den Clients testweise komplett deaktiviert.

P.S.: "Keine Verbindung" heißt, dass keine Antwort kommt! "Zeitüberschreitung". Das lies mich darauf schließen, dass es wohl an einer Firewall oder bei der Antwort an der Zieladresse hakt. Aber wieso gehts mit dem DC und mit den Clients nicht? Da sollte es doch keinen Unterschied geben, oder?

Falls noch irgendwelche Infos fehlen sollten, bitte einfach kurz posten. Ich werde mich bemühen schnell und präzise zu antworten.
Danke schonmal für alle Hilfen und Tipps!


----------

